# Học Lái Xe hạng B2



## Dạy Lái Xe Biên Hòa (21 Tháng năm 2020)

_Dạy Lái Xe Biên Hòa Khai giảng khóa _*Học Bằng Lái Xe B2*_ Viết Không dấu ( hoc bang lai xe b2 )_ _hàng tuần hoặc hàng tháng. Học viên có thể học ngay sau khi đăng ký._
*1. Hồ sơ đăng ký *Học Bằng Lái Xe B2
* Học viên đi đăng ký chỉ cần cầm theo các loại giấy tờ sau:
+ 01 bản CMND photo không cần công chứng.
+ 01 bản bằng lái xe máy photo (nếu bằng lái xe máy là mẫu mới – thẻ nhựa mới photo. Còn mẫu cũ làm bằng giấy không cần photo).
+ 08 hình thẻ 3 x 4 phông  nền hình màu xanh
+ 02 hình thẻ 4 x 6 phông  nền hình màu trắng
+ Tiền đóng học phí khi đăng ký nộp hồ sơ lần 1 là 5.500.000
+ Số Còn Lại góp hàng tháng hoặc đóng hết lần hai vào sau khi khai giảng khóa học.
_*Liên hệ đăng ký : *Tại Đây 
Học viên vui lòng liên hệ số điện thoại 0935.721 541 hoặc 0905122826 (Gặp Tuấn) để được tư vấn và đăng ký trực tiếp._
* Nếu đăng ký cho bạn hoặc người thân cần mang các loại giấy tờ sau:
+ 01 bản CMND photo không cần công chứng.
+ 01 bản bằng lái xe máy photo (nếu bằng lái xe máy là mẫu mới – thẻ nhựa mới photo. Còn mẫu cũ làm bằng giấy không cần photo).
+ 08 hình thẻ 3×4 nền hình màu xanh.
+ 02 hình thẻ 4 x 6 phông nền hình màu trắng
*2. Học phí *Học Bằng Lái Xe B2*: 9.600.000 vnđ*
* Bao gồm: (lệ phí học lý thuyết, phí khám sức khỏe, lệ phí thi, lệ phí cấp bằng).
* Học viên đăng ký xong sẽ được nhận được biên lai thu phí, tài liệu học thuyết cũng như lịch học.
* Chi phí trọn gói không phát sinh gì thêm nữa. Đăng Ký ( hoc bang lai xe b2 )
*3. Hình thức thi:*
Sau khi hoàn thành khóa học lái xe ô tô 3 tháng tại trung tâm học viên sẽ được xếp lịch thi sát hạch. Nội dung thi sát hạch lái xe gồm có 03 phần: phần thi lý thuyết, thi sa hình và thi đường trường. Sa hình là phần thi khó nhất trong nội dung thi sát hạch lái xe. Điểm yêu cầu tối thiểu đối với phần thi sa hình là 80/100. Kết quả phần *thi sa hình* sẽ được giám khảo thông báo ngay khi kết thúc bài thi.
+ Thi lý thuyết trên máy tính. Thời gian làm bài 20 phút. Làm đúng 32/36 câu là đậu (thi đạt đậu lý thuyết mới được thi thực hành).
+ Thi thực hành: 10 bài thi sa hình. Thời gian thi là 20 phút. Thi được 80/100 là đạt.
1. Xuất phát
2. Dừng xe nhường đường cho người đi bộ
3. Dừng xe, khởi hành trên dốc lên (thường gọi là đề-pa lên dốc)
4. Đi xe qua hàng đinh
5. Đi xe qua đường vuông góc (chữ Z)
6. Đi xe qua đường vòng quanh co (chữ S)
7. Ghép xe vào nơi đỗ (ghép dọc)
8. Dừng xe nơi giao nhau với đường sắt
9. Tăng tốc, tăng số
10. Kết thúc.
*Đặc biệt:*
– Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho các đối tượng là nhân viên văn phòng, công nhân viên chức, tổ chức,… không có nhiều thời gian tham gia các lớp học lái xe Ôtô để phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại thuận tiện cho cá nhân cũng như là công việc. 
– Trung tâm Đào tạo dạy nghề & đào tạo lái xe Hải Vân thường xuyên khai giảng các lớp học lái xe được tổ chức học vào thứ 7 và Chủ Nhật hàng tuần, thuận tiện cho công việc của người tham gia học.
– Nhận trọn gói cho người không có thời gian đi học. ( Thay vì bạn phải mất thời gian đi học thì bạn có thể làm việc bình thường trong thời gian đào tạo)
– Thủ tục nhanh gọn, không mất nhiều thời gian và có nhiều chính sách bất ngờ.
– Tư vấn và ký hợp đồng đào tạo cho quý khách ngay tại nhà hoặc tại nơi làm việc nhằm tiết kiệm chi phí đi lại và thời gian cho học viên.
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Dạy Lái Xe Biên Hòa:
Hotline: 0905.122 826* *hoặc 0935.721 541*
– Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi để được đăng ký học sớm nhất với chi phí thấp nhất.
*Sơ đồ bài thi sa hình:*Ảnh ( hoc bang lai xe b2 )


----------



## Dạy Lái Xe Biên Hòa (21 Tháng năm 2020)

*Nhận Hồ Sơ Đăng ký thi bằng lái xe các hạng: A1, B2, C, ...
- Học tại địa phương của học viên: Biên Hòa, Long Thành, Nhơn Trạch, Trảng Bom, Vĩnh Cửu...
- Giảm học phí khi đăng ký theo nhóm.
- Học phí và lệ phí trọn gói.
- Hỗ trợ trả góp hàng tháng.
- Đa dạng xe để tập ( Không phải thuê xe )
- Tỉ lệ đậu : 99,99%
☆☆☆ Chỉ 5.000.000 vnđ đi học ngay. ( Với Hạng B2.
☆☆☆ Chỉ 6.000.000 vnđ đi học ngay . ( Với Hạng C .
》》 Đặc biệt tặng 1 giờ chạy xe thiết bị điện tử. ( Trị giá 400.000 vnđ ) ( Bấm Vào Nhận )*


----------

